# Symantec Antivirus not working properly



## shark3189 (Jul 22, 2004)

I have Symantec Antivirus: Corporate Edition and Windows XP SP2. On the system tray there is the symantec icon (the yellow shield thingy), and it has an exclamation point over it. Every 30 minutes or so I get a message saying something like "File System Realtime Protection is not enabled". So I right-click the icon and hit enable and it doesnt work. Ive had this problem for about a week now, can someone please help me?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Most likely you have a virus that has disabled Norton. Try scanning your computer with the online scan below. A good anti spyware scan would also be a good idea. 

If after removing the virus, Norton does not start working again, you may have to reinstall it.


----------



## shark3189 (Jul 22, 2004)

Somehow when I booted up this morning the problem fixed itself...  

I think it mightve been conflicting with another program. Yesterday, I went to msconfig and checked the startup programs. I disabled Stopzilla (don't know why thats still there, I deleted it months ago) and it started working. I guess they conflicted.


----------

